

Grub-fuse bridge. (ro-)ReiserFS on MacOSX and more. - albertzeyer
https://github.com/albertz/grub-fuse

======
albertzeyer
I already started another ReiserFS on FUSE project here:
<https://github.com/albertz/reiserfs-fuse>

It is also based on the GRUB source but I plan to directly modify the ReiserFS
code to make it much faster.

However, as I already copied all files I needed for now, I'm not sure if I
will continue working on this for now. So feel free to overtake this.

------
nl
What is this for?

On Linux you can read most (all?) of the file systems FUSE supports already.

I don't really understand the MaxOSX use-case. Do many people really want to
mount ReiserFS on OSX?

ZFS support is nice, but I'd imagine that <http://code.google.com/p/maczfs/>
is a better route to that.

~~~
albertzeyer
No idea how many people. But earlier, ReiserFS was quite common on Linux. And
I have a lot of USB disks still formated with ReiserFS.

Also, there is still no really good cross-platform filesystem (at least for
Linux + Mac). HFS+ doesn't work with journaling on Linux. ext3 is read-only on
Mac (afaik; has that changed? not sure). FAT is too primitive and also does
not have journaling. NTFS is too less Unix-like. And ReiserFS was not
supported at all under Mac. Now, at least it can be read. (I also thought
about porting over the full think. But that is much much harder.)

I'm not sure about other file systems. But to my knowledge, there is no
filesystem with journaling which can be read and written by both Mac and
Linux.

